
Launch: Basecamp Gets Personal - tosh
https://m.signalvnoise.com/launch-basecamp-gets-personal/
======
throwGuardian
They must've done some analysis on the percentage of free users that'll
convert to paid. That analysis is valuable. Anyone here care to guesstimate an
analysis, replete with the cost free users add?

